# OBS Versus TriCaster



## RicketyTicketyTock (May 30, 2018)

Hello,

I work for a college in ND and we are currently using TriCaster for live streaming various activities, commencement ceremonies, athletic games etc. however I noticed that the built in editor is not very user friendly and requires a pretty significant learning curve so my question is this.. does anyone have any experience with both TriCaster and OBS? And also, what type of commercial/personal use terms does OBS have?


----------



## tremanalia (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi!
I used TriCaster and OBS and i found a main difference:


> If u need mix some cameras, video captures an another input audio or video without media directly from pc (videos) , i recommend OBS. But if u need add videos that u need control exactly the times, i recommend TriCaster.



Why? Because OBS doesn't have a good media player with rewind and forward directly and can't have timeline where u can adjust the exact point where start the video. The media player that have, is necessary uses a shortcut keys, but can't control the video as a Tricaster.

On the other hand, the Tricaster is a professional system-suite used in TV's and producers around the world with video/audio mixer embedded. As a result, this system is expensive and it is not within reach for everyone.
Curiously, in OBS u can recreate this system, but can't have somes things, p.e. the media player.

OBS is open source, ergo, u can use where, who and what do u want without problems for commercial/personal use.
In the help of this web, u can find more information for this.
OBS Project - Help

Greetings
Tremanalia.


----------



## ricardo_3D (Aug 4, 2021)

I own a Tricaster 455 and I have used OBS, I would add that the Tricaster surface helps the television experience and the real production process of an audiovisual production, especially when there are talents (it is not an individual process) you have a director Annoying you, the OBS can limitate many of these operations but over time you can adapt tools personally and it is accessible, but on the other hand the tricaster is a semi-professional version of consoles established on the market in large television stations and it is not worth what it costs.


----------

